# Chicken behavior



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Two of my 18 week old pullets will look at each other and run full speed toward each other but when they get close they flair out their feathers And jump straight up in the air. They never touch and then quietly walk Away. Any ideas?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Just practice. You'll see it more in the cockerels as they age but it happens in pullets as well...practicing dominance rituals. It comes in handy later on.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Bee said:


> Just practice. You'll see it more in the cockerels as they age but it happens in pullets as well...practicing dominance rituals. It comes in handy later on.


Thanks Bee will they eventually engage in a fight or just a dance of sorts


----------



## FarmRookie (Apr 18, 2013)

The hens will get over it. The roos may not.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

My pullets did that for a while, then they evolved into "leap chicken", then 2 certain ones have established themselves as boss of the feed bowls, and 2 others have developed great duck-and-run and leap-chicken capabilities (both ameraucanas) - I have noticed that the dominant ones like to bite down on the comb of any other that gets its head too close!

Oh I have to add to my idioms, leap-chicken is just them "playing chicken"!


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sounds like fun to watch!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

jmc0319 said:


> Thanks Bee will they eventually engage in a fight or just a dance of sorts


I've never seen any of my hens fight...oh, they may peck each other now and again at the feed trough, depending on who is feeling feisty that day but I've never even seen a true pecking order in my flocks with dominant hens that one could pick out of the bunch as seeming more dominant than the others. I guess that's because I always have a rooster and he is top dog.

Mostly those little pullet dances are mock battles of dominance and it may mean something in a flock without a rooster, but I've never had a roo-less flock long enough to see if a dominant hen emerged from the pack.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Bee


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Our hens argue and squabble if any changes occur. Feeding time, water, new egg shells, new treats, chick introduction (we practice group raising), etc. Dominance isn't just for the boys. Hehe


----------

